

And now it's global COOLING - SeanDav
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2415191/And-global-COOLING-Return-Arctic-ice-cap-grows-29-year.html

======
gus_massa
Global cooling is an alarmist exaggeration.

The dailymail is not the most trustworthy source, but the discussion of the
news reports about the subject is interesting.

Anyway, I'd like to see the scientific source. The images are interesting, are
they satelite photos or some kind of simulation? I can't find the original
report of the 2013 ice increase and the images.

------
headShrinker
No it's not.

